# RV Purchase question



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Wife and I are thinking of buying a small RV that we can tow behind her 2005 Xterra. Will need to have WD Hitch and brakes wired for trailer towing (Master hitch is quoting me about $1,150 for that.)

Have our eye on a 2014 Flagstaff Mico Lite 21DS and just told Ron Hoover to let us know what they can do. I think the salesman threw out 22k as the sales price and I immedietly grumbled. Said he thought he could do better on the price. Just got off the phone with the GM and he said he'd call me back with what he could do.

Anyone thoughts/advice are most welcome. This is first for me, but I'm sure of you guys have been through this multiple times. 

Next I'll have to look at storage, so all in all, it's adding up. Not a surprise, I know this is not going to be the best financial decision, but in the scheme of things we will be saving money by not having to rent beach houses/travel trailers when we want to go (which is like every other weekend.)

Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## dougnugent1 (May 22, 2013)

*Talk them down*

The 2015 models will be out soon. Don't pay more than 67% of msrp. Make sure you can get all warranty work done in your area.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

*travel trailer*

Don't know where you are located but the Houston RV and Travel Show opens on Feb. 5 at Reliant. One-stop shopping and pricing. I also would check out Discount Hitch on Shaver in Pasadena or on US 45 North, just north of Loop 610 for your hitch needs. They have always been fair to me. Using them for over 30 years.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

how bout do not buy new? there are hundreds of used RVs out there sitting, waiting on a buyer. RV's prob depreciate faster than a boat. I bought a 2006 36' Cherokee last year central air, full size fridge, 2 slides and MWO for $12,250 off of Craiglist. you will do yourself and the seller a favor by buying used, but not an older rig. nothing more than 6 or 7 years old. just MHO


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

It should be much cheaper to set your SUV up for towing. I would suggest Discount Hitch, they have several locations around Houston area and are very honest. 


If you have up to 4500 pounds of towing capacity, then you have many options that will provide you with a lot of room and all the amenities. You will want an aluminum frame and fiberglass exterior for a longer lasting trailer. 


My son has a 27', 2012 Slingshot manufactured by Crossroads. It has a slide, which makes a big difference on not feeling cramped while you are in the camper. He only used it about 5 times and stored it under cover with a dehumidifier running to keep it fresh. When you find the trailer that you want, you will want to store it where there is electricity, so you can run a dehumidifier while in storage. It makes a big difference with mold and smell.


If you want to call my son about his trailer, his number is 832-244-7410.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. We ended up picking up a 2014 Flagstaff 21DS and coudn't be happier. We love the layout and it seems to pull just find behind our F-150 but will probably upgrade the truck at some point. Love the truck, but it's a 2003, so I've gotten my money's worth out of it. 

Water Doc, love the idea about a humidifier in there while in storage, so going to do that for sure.

Next thing I need to figure out is a generator when we don't have elec hook up. I'm thinking a 2000 watt would work just fine for this size RV, but do you guys think I should spend the extra money and just get a 3000 watt? I'm thinking Honda, due to it being quiet, but know it's going to cost me. 

I'm spending like a drunken sailor right now, but have been frugal for quite awhile now anticipating this purchase, so I'm not going to sweat it at this point.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

surfnturf said:


> Thanks everyone for the great advice. We ended up picking up a 2014 Flagstaff 21DS and coudn't be happier. We love the layout and it seems to pull just find behind our F-150 but will probably upgrade the truck at some point. Love the truck, but it's a 2003, so I've gotten my money's worth out of it.
> 
> Water Doc, love the idea about a humidifier in there while in storage, so going to do that for sure.
> 
> ...


I don't know any exact specs but I am betting the 2000w will be stretching it with even the smaller 13.5 RV AC. If you have the money I would get the 3000w without a doubt.

Better yet, I would get the dual 2000's and the extra capacity tank. The 2000's are much lighter and you can just run one if you don't need the AC. 
I have the 3000 and it is great but it gets to be a chore for my wife to help me move/load it. Since deer season is now over I am contemplating selling and getting the dual 2000's.

Do your research on genny's before you purchase, you can usually save some $$$ buy purchasing online.

http://www.wisesales.com/eu2000i-companion-package-honda-generator.html


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a Yamaha 2400 inverter generator, which output 2400 Watts. Even with this 2400 Watts output the 13,500 BTU A/C would kill the generator at start up nine times out of ten. I had to install a soft start kit into the a/c before I was able to reliably start up the a/c. Most OEM a/c come without soft start capacitor. 

If I am to start over again, I'd bite the bullet and get a 3,000 Watts generator in order to be able to run a/c and microwave simultaneously. As of now, if the a/c is running I would not run the microwave.

Two Honda 2,000 Watts generators with parallel connection would be the best option unless you have a young and strong back or teenage son to help lift the heavy 3,000 Watts generator. It also allows you the backup in case one fails.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*RV Generator*

About 10 of us camp together. The overwhelming majority of us, after many different tries and solutions, have settled on the Champion 3500/4000 from Camping World. With a Good Sam (suggested) membership they run about $350.00. This little genset has the 30 amp RV plug built-in, good warranty with extensions available - suggest the 2 year, and runs about 10 - 12 hours on a tank of gas. Quiet as can be and parts - if required - can be obtained. One persons capacitor went out after his was out of warranty and he replaced with one from Grainger. Another replaced a carb for about $30. Being pretty light it'll ride on one of the bumper platforms and is pretty easy to load. Wheel kit is a nice option as is a cover. Chains and locks are a must.

I don't think you'll go wrong with one. I have an older 5K that is loud, heavy and uses more gas. Will be selling it soon to get the little 3.5K.

Don't get me wrong - if money is no object go for a Honda. I try to be thrifty and have been bitten many times. These little gensets have been around for a couple of years and so far they have a good track record among those I know.

SG2


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks smokinguntoo. I think I heard about that generator from someone else as well so I think you are on to something. After further thought, it's sounding like a quiet one isn't going to be necessary. I really only picture us either staying where there are full hook ups or being somewhere where we wont' be bothering others. Again, I appreciate all the great info.


----------

